# Worst day of my life



## Robert Warnock (Oct 6, 2011)

My youngest son age 31 took his own life this morning.  He had a lot of problems and I guess they just finally overwhelmed him.  Please pray for my whole family but especially for his mother.  They were so close.  And please give your little ones an extra hug and let them know how much you love them.  Thanks, Robert Warnock


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Oct 6, 2011)

Robert, you have my prayers.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Oct 6, 2011)

Prayers sent. God Bless your family.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 6, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2011)

I just don't know how to say how sorry we are for you. My heart goes out to you and your wife and family. Prayers sent. Strong prayers.


----------



## MTMiller (Oct 6, 2011)

gosh Robert I am so sorry to hear this.  You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tournament fisher (Oct 6, 2011)

man words cant explain what i want to say-- i will be praying for your entire family buddy. so very sorry


----------



## fredw (Oct 6, 2011)

Such sad news.  You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## dannyray49 (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. May God be with your family thru this troubling time.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 6, 2011)

Your family is in my prayers


----------



## BT Charlie (Oct 6, 2011)

Robert - prayers sent and will continue for you, your whole family and especially your boy's mother.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 6, 2011)

My family is praying for you and yours.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Oct 6, 2011)

Strengthen This family Lord in there time of Sorrow''


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 6, 2011)

I am so very sorry.
My prayers go out for your family.


----------



## goob (Oct 6, 2011)

Were also praying for you and your family friend.


----------



## Horns (Oct 6, 2011)

Prayers to you and your family. Ease the pain that these great people are suffering from.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Oct 6, 2011)

Sure do hate to hear that... keeping your family in my prayers....


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 7, 2011)

I am so very sorry. I don't think there can be anything worse than losing a child. God bless and keep you and your family in His loving arms and carry you across the raging waters of losing a child.

My prayers for peace and comfort for you and yours will continue for a long while.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 7, 2011)

This is a very sad thing to read. My heart goes out to you and his Mom, Robert. My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## limbhanger (Oct 7, 2011)

Sir, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 7, 2011)

Robert,I am so sorry to hear this, I just can't imagine what you and your sons mom are going through.  Praying comfort for you and your family.


----------



## germag (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't even know what words could express how sorry I am to hear this. You and you family are certainly in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 7, 2011)

Praying for you and the family at this difficult time................RW


----------



## Milkman (Oct 7, 2011)

Robert,

I know your pain. I will pray for you, his mother, and the family for Gods help during the time of adjustment to your loss.

Marvin


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 7, 2011)

very sorry to hear.


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 7, 2011)

We will keep you all in our prayers.


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 8, 2011)

Will put you and your family in my prayers during these times of sorrow and pain.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Oct 8, 2011)

That is gut-wrenching....and I'm at a loss for words to express sympathy in a situation that I know I can't fathom.

My heart goes out to your family and hope that you will support each other through a tragic time.  I will pray for you.

God has a plan for us all.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 8, 2011)

Praying for your family, Robert.


----------



## Ole Crip (Oct 8, 2011)

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 8, 2011)

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Oct 9, 2011)

My prayers are added as well for you and the family.


----------



## CAL (Oct 9, 2011)

My condolences and prayers for you and your family.This is so terrible.


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 9, 2011)

God hold them steady in their faith at these trying times! God bless this family and cradle them and love them! My prayers are with everyone that is touched by this situation! Sir, you & your family have my prayers on this day! I am so sorry to hear about your loss!


----------



## Mangler (Oct 9, 2011)

I can't fathom what you and your family are going through right now. Prayers sent.


----------



## Lorri (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear this - keeping you all in my prayers - that is hard thing to deal with to loose his kids.


----------



## Buck111 (Oct 9, 2011)

Prayers sent, stay strong.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Oct 9, 2011)

Sir, May our Lord be near and dear to you and your family in these trying days. I don't claim to understand it, but I serve the true and living God who will explain it to us in time to come, and can give us comfort beyond the understanding of man until that day.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. We recently had a neighbors 14 yr old daughter take hers.


----------



## sniper22 (Oct 10, 2011)

May God bless and hold each of you. Prayers lifted.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 11, 2011)

Man, I really hate to hear this. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## fishndinty (Oct 11, 2011)

Your family has my deepest sympathies and prayers.


----------



## DEERFU (Oct 13, 2011)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## golffreak (Oct 13, 2011)

I can't even begin to imagine what you and your family and friends are going through. My prayers are with you.

Matthew 5:4
Blessed are those who mourn, for they will be comforted.

Psalm 71:20-21
Though you have made me see troubles, many and bitter, you will restore my life again; from the depths of the earth you will again bring me up. You will increase my honor and comfort me once again.


----------



## PurpleRose (Oct 14, 2011)

Prayers sent for all of you


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 14, 2011)

So sorry to hear this Robert.


----------

